# Taking the Leap



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> That's where I lived (Halifax). It's one of those cities where the best way to get the most out of the city is to just walk around. I loved living there, especially since, as you mentioned, the people there were really friendly. What places in Halifax did you visit?


We saw the Citadel and the Maritime Museum. And just wandered through downtown and along the Harbor to take everything in. I liked this pub/restaurant called the Economy Shoe Shop too! The food was uniformly good in NS. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> We saw the Citadel and the Maritime Museum. And just wandered through downtown and along the Harbor to take everything in. I liked this pub/restaurant called the Economy Shoe Shop too! The food was uniformly good in NS. roud:


Sounds like you had a good time. They actually built the high school I went to for Grade 12 (they closed the first one I went to after grade 11) and it was overlooking Citadel Hill, the view from class was amazing. yes, i did spend a lot of time staring out the windows. Please tell me you tried donairs, you can't visit halifax and not try donairs.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. They actually built the high school I went to for Grade 12 (they closed the first one I went to after grade 11) and it was overlooking Citadel Hill, the view from class was amazing. yes, i did spend a lot of time staring out the windows. Please tell me you tried donairs, you can't visit halifax and not try donairs.


No, I actually missed out on donairs! I had no idea they were that important. I'll have to make a return trip and have one, I guess. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> No, I actually missed out on donairs! I had no idea they were that important. I'll have to make a return trip and have one, I guess. :laughing:


I'm disappointed in you. The donairs in Halifax are so good that there's one restaurant in a city near where I live that sells them under the name "Halifax style donairs." Even then, that's the only place near where I live now that serves them. You will have to make a return trip just to have a donair, then I'll be happy.:tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I am from NS, born and raised in the Valley. Ummm Halifax Donairs...

Google are you in Ottawa?????


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope, I live 2 hours away from ottawa though. The Valley was absolutely beautiful in the Fall, my family and I would go there occasionally to pick apples.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

ahh ok. Well we have a Halifax Donair place here on Bronson. Damn good donairs. He delivered a $200 order to my work in Gatineau and I introduced them to most of my co-workers.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know Gyros are similar to donairs but they're not the same at all. Every time I visit Halifax, I make sure I have a donair


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah there is nothing like a Halifax Donair, the sauce makes it!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely, Gyros are pretty much donairs without the sauce and when I eat them, it just tastes like something's missing.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I've never even heard of these donairs before.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

wow what a horrible place you must live...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Döner_Kebab
Check the section on Halifax Donair


----------

